

Ask HN:  Recommendations for an accountant in Toronto? - amichail

Whom would you recommend who would be familiar with doing business in the US?
======
richardw
I don't live there so I can't help you, but I'm interested in your question.
Why wouldn't you look on one of the online recommendation websites? (e.g.
Yelp, or whatever works in Toronto.) Do you figure HN-types would give a
better answer?

